# Yam Skins ??



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

I was just wondering how many people eat the skin of yams. Remember that i am not talking about sweet potatoes here, i am talking about yams. They taste kinda sweet to me, but sometimes it looks as though there is moldy stuff on the skin. Is it safe to eat the skin? If not i think that i may have conssumed some fungus.


----------



## Karlito (Apr 21, 2003)

I usually eat them....

Some Yams have more brown spots than others, I usually just cut those off, wash it well, then cook it in the oven.....

They're a little tougher sometimes than regular potatoes, but they're good fiber!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

thanks.
i am going to eat them tommorrow morning.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

Just don't eat more than three.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

more than 3 what? yams? the yams here in Winnipeg are the size of austin mini's. A yam lasts me the entire week. Geuss they do roids.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

No, I meant don't eat more than three yam_skins_ .


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

oh yah...why?

i cant wait to hear this one.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

I don't eat them - not for any reason other than it is easier to scoop out the middle and measure it.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 22, 2003)

I always eat them....just clean them thoroughly and cut off any particularly BAD spots.  Remember that most of the fiber is actually in the skins so eat them whenever possible.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks freak. lol.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 22, 2003)

np...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2003)

hey are you naked in your avatar?


----------

